# Uber Fired a Driver Over a "Hateful" Tweet About the Company



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Fired a Driver Over a "Hateful" Tweet About the Company*

Nitasha Tiku

http://valleywag.gawker.com/uber-fired-a-driver-over-a-hateful-tweet-about-the-co-1647350304


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Thank you @Goober for the heads up!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Fired a Driver Over a "Hateful" Tweet About the Company*
> 
> Nitasha Tiku
> 
> http://valleywag.gawker.com/uber-fired-a-driver-over-a-hateful-tweet-about-the-co-1647350304


Boy...I have tweeted worse than this. I better calm down.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Boy...I have tweeted worse than this. I better calm down.


Saw a pretty good one in San Fran's Forbes too...I deleted a few tweets as soon as I saw that. As independent contractors there are lines as to what sort of things we can be fired for so I think it was more of an overzealous GM


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Canceled A Driver's Account For Tweeting Negative Things About The Company*

*http://www.buzzfeed.com/jacobfischler/uber-suspends-driver-for-tweeting?s=mobile#3ynbfwi*


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

shit!! I better ho delete my twitter, facebook, instagram, snap chat, yelp, and any other account so I don't get fired


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Deactivated A Driver For Tweeting A Negative Story About Uber*

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2014/10/16/uber-driver-deactivated-over-tweet/


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm still online for the moment. I don't think I have mentioned lately how great working for uber is


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Well things will get overblown in the media if you come across as a callous outfit. Media has seen Uber in action for years. Most reporters and opinion makers were early Uber adopters and big boosters. But now the media will cover any negative Uber story to the hilt.
This bodes well for extensive coverage of Drivers Oct 22nd Protests.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

they know its coming. Drove some of them to the Marriot today for their meet up thingy. They are all cool. We are all in it together.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

And then suddenly, Christopher Ortiz is re-approved as a driver!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> And then suddenly, Christopher Ortiz is re-approved as a driver!
> 
> View attachment 1728
> View attachment 1729


haha, going to turn my facebook, instagram, etc. Back on. Close call


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Wtf lol...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*So I got banned as an Uber driver for tweeting "hateful statements about the company"*
By chris

http://www.newscastic.com/news/so-i...hateful-statements-about-the-company-2311619/


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Hahahaha.....dying


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

If John Hamby, Uber's grim reaper in this case, was offended or had his feelings hurt by what the guy said, doesn't Twitter have an "ignore" button? Then he wouldn't have to read any more mean tweets from the bad man.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

So basically Uber capitulated to the blowback in the media. They had to issue a statement to the reporters, and re-activating Christopher seemed like their best option!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Mistake, my ass! ROFL
Try tantrum.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> If John Hamby, Uber's grim reaper in this case, was offended or had his feelings hurt by what the guy said, doesn't Twitter have an "ignore" button?


Christopher didn't criticize Uber...he just tweeted a Link to Pando Daily article in August!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> And then suddenly, Christopher Ortiz is re-approved as a driver!
> 
> View attachment 1728
> View attachment 1729


Uber = Flip Flop managers!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I wonder if Mr Ortiz will email them back and tell them where to put their job


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Because it got picked up by few media outlets very quickly, that's one reason.
Second I'm sure has something to do with employee vs independent contractor uber has with drivers


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

elelegido said:


> If John Hamby, Uber's grim reaper in this case, was offended or had his feelings hurt by what the guy said, doesn't Twitter have an "ignore" button? Then he wouldn't have to read any more mean tweets from the bad man.


Sounds like he had personal beef from the guy demanding compensation for vehicle damages and downtime....
I hope he gets the can


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Goober said:


> Sounds like he had personal beef from the guy demanding compensation for vehicle damages and downtime....
> I hope he gets the can


Nah! Not happening! TravisK likes to brings on vindictive dicks into the management ranks. He needs em...they need to be master's of double talk, bait and switch, and outright lies etc.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber fires driver for tweeting disparaging article about company*

*http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...ver-tweeting-article-about-company?CMP=twt_gu*


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

And there are a lot of clueless individuals here that use their own pics and names.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I'm still online for the moment. I don't think I have mentioned lately how great working for uber is


Me too!!! I'll be bringing Starbucks Coffee and Donuts to their office on 22 Oct around noon...unless the door is locked


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

drivingmisscrazy said:


> And there are a lot of clueless individuals here that use their own pics and names.


I never say anything bad about the person who makes it possible for me to pay my rent. Even when there is something bad to say.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SCdave said:


> I'll be bringing Starbucks Coffee and Donuts to their office on 22 Oct around noon


No actually it'll be Uber peeps who'll be bringing coffee and donuts to make themselves look all benevolent and caring towards the drivers. That's what Uber_SF peeps did at a protest in May.

http://time.com/92988/uberx-san-francisco-protest-uber/


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> No actually it'll be Uber peeps who'll be bringing coffee and donuts to make themselves look all benevolent and caring towards three drivers. That's what Uber_SF peeps did at a protest in May.
> 
> http://time.com/92988/uberx-san-francisco-protest-uber/


Then the Drivers must bring Coffee and Donuts from a local small non corporate business to meet the challenge. My mistake, no Starbucks, dang it


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sly said:


> the person who makes it possible for me to pay my rent


is you.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> No actually it'll be Uber peeps who'll be bringing coffee and donuts to make themselves look all benevolent and caring towards the drivers. That's what Uber_SF peeps did at a protest in May.
> 
> http://time.com/92988/uberx-san-francisco-protest-uber/


*"The company tried to assuage drivers demanding better pay and treatment for work done through Uber's low-price ride-sharing platform with pastries"*

*ROFL *


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> "The company tried to assuage with pastries"



"Let them eat cake".


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

How stupid is it for the deactivation letter to have the closing "UBER on! I mean if you are deactivating him, how the hell can he Uber on?

The tweet that supposedly did him in was very mild!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> How stupid is it for the deactivation letter to have the closing "UBER on! I mean if you are deactivating him, how the hell can he Uber on?
> 
> The tweet that supposedly did him in was very mild!


The Tweet was mild, the recipient had a Halpeno up his arse at the time!


----------



## Dean Robinson (Oct 15, 2014)

Uber actually apologized for this and reactivated the drivers account. 

"This was an error by the local team and the driver's account should have never been deactivated. We reactivated the account upon discovering the mistake and we apologize to this highly rated driver partner for the inconvenience," reads a statement from Uber provided to Forbes. 

I'm a new member that can't post links yet, otherwise I would link you to the article.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> And then suddenly, Christopher Ortiz is re-approved as a driver!
> 
> View attachment 1728
> View attachment 1729


I have to know who is making the decisions there! Do they have a blind monkey throwing darts at a 'Next Move Board?' Cut Fares - Deliver Lunch - Deactivate an Hispanic - 4 Stars=Bad! - Cut Fares More.

I'm depending on these people for my livelihood?

I'm starting to think had some 14 year kid come up with the ridesharing idea, written the apps, and released it in the public domain, we'd all be better off.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

How is that statement he made even hateful? 

I noticed the driver's last name was Ortiz.

Maybe uber is being run by bigots?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Dean Robinson said:


> I'm a new member that can't post links yet, otherwise I would link you to the article.


It's all posted on the thread in real time...read the thread from page 1.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Dean Robinson said:


> Uber actually apologized for this and reactivated the drivers account.
> 
> "This was an error by the local team and the driver's account should have never been deactivated. We reactivated the account upon discovering the mistake and we apologize to this highly rated driver partner for the inconvenience," reads a statement from Uber provided to Forbes.
> 
> I'm a new member that can't post links yet, otherwise I would link you to the article.


Except that it wasn't a local error, and it's not an isolated incident.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> Except that it wasn't a local error, and it's not an isolated incident.


Liberal use of the word "error". One time I made a mistake and bought talcum powder in the supermarket, thinking it was shower gel. How we all laughed at this error when we got home.

The Uber "mistake" was more like those mistakes admitted by politicians when caught, a la "I accidentally banged my intern under my office desk".

People aren't stupid. Instead of trying to take us for fools and pass off the immaturity of this manager for genuine error and making themselves a laughing stock, Uber should just have had the cahoonas to say " OK, we mishandled this event but will put steps in place to make sure it doesn't happen again.

Integrity preserved, they don't make themselves look like fools, everyone moves on.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Integrity preserved


Isn't that an oxymoron when it comes to Uber?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Stretch of the truth, yes, but they'd have to start somewhere.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Nah! Not happening! TravisK likes to brings on vindictive dicks into the management ranks. He needs em...they need to be master's of double talk, bait and switch, and outright lies etc.


It actually sounds like a fun job...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber is back at threatening Deactivations for posting negative comments on Social Media, without providing any context or proof!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber is back at threatening Deactivations for posting negative comments on Social Media, without providing any context or proof!
> 
> View attachment 16326
> 
> ...


That's why I use fake accounts. I can still speak my mind.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> I'm still online for the moment. I don't think I have mentioned lately how great working for uber is


I agree. I have been delighted with the fair compensation from driving and the prompt service from Uber representatives. I just log on when I want $500 and log off when I don't. What a great gig this is!


----------



## Andrew Hawkins (Oct 22, 2015)

What 


chi1cabby said:


> Uber is back at threatening Deactivations for posting negative comments on Social Media, without providing any context or proof!
> 
> View attachment 16326
> 
> ...


What sparked this response from Uber?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hi Andrew Hawkins, welcome to the Forum!

I really don't know, and doubt if Joel Unger himself knows the specifics of what comment led to the Deactivation Warning email from Uber.

This is Joel's FB profile, if anyone is interested in contacting him

*https://m.facebook.com/joel.unger2?tsid=0.5570164914242923&source=typeahead*


----------



## joeley (Dec 15, 2014)

I really have no idea. 

If it was something i posted on their facebook page its from months ago.

if it is something recent to the date of the warning, I believe its actually one of the users of my facebook group was talking about making fake calls during the strike, and i said it was cool possibly?
Nothing actually. The biggest clue i have is inappropriate


----------



## joeley (Dec 15, 2014)

id like to make a buzzfeed type of article like this orignal one.


----------



## Battlecruiser (Sep 22, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> How stupid is it for the deactivation letter to have the closing "UBER on! I mean if you are deactivating him, how the hell can he Uber on?
> 
> The tweet that supposedly did him in was very mild!


Toss up for stupid between" UBER ON" and "Refer your friends"


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

joeley said:


> I really have no idea.
> 
> If it was something i posted on their facebook page its from months ago.


Hi joeley, welcome to the Forum.

I'm not sure if Buzzfeed is interested in covering this, but Daily Beast is.


----------



## joeley (Dec 15, 2014)

the clues say associated with the uber platform. well my facebook forum starts with uber drivers maybe they think they own it?

its likely a driver screenshotted something and sent it to them


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

So am I right to summarize this as follows:

Uber: Joel, you did something.
Joel: What did I do?
Uber: We cannot disclose this. Just don't do it again.

Is that about it?


----------

